# [Excel2003] Dynamische Werte in Kopf- und Fußzeile ohne Makro



## HonniCilest (11. Januar 2011)

Hallo werte Community,

ich zerbreche mir seit ein paar Tagen den Kopf über ein Problem, bei dem ich mit Google nicht fündig wurde.

Ich habe ein Dokument, bei dem es darum geht die Kopf- und Fußzeile dynamisch zu befüllen. Die Werte dafür kommen von anderen Tabellen.

Ich hatte 3 Ansätze, welche ich aber nicht realisieren konnte:
1. Formel in Kopf- und Fußzeile schreiben
2. Bezug auf Benannte Bereiche/Zellbezug in Kopf- und Fußzeile schreiben
3. Bezug auf Dokumenteneigenschaften in Kopf- und Fußzeile schreiben

Natürlich wäre es kein Problem eine Lösung mit VBA zu bauen, aber das wird aufgrund des Verwendungszweckes sehr ungünstig.

Habt ihr eine Lösung?
Besten Dank!

LG HC


----------



## Thomas Ramel (13. Januar 2011)

Grüezi HonniCilest

Dein Vorhaben ist ohne VBA-Programmierung nicht lösbar, ausser wenn Du die ersten Zeilen des Tabellenblattes als 'Kopfzeile' verwendest und die eigentlichen Kopfzeilen leer lässt.


----------



## HonniCilest (14. Januar 2011)

Danke für deine Antwort. Da ich keine andere Lösung hatte, habe ich die Methode Before_Print ausprogrammiert, welche ja sowohl vor dem Drucken, als auch vor der Seitenansicht automatisiert aufgerufen wird. Es ist nicht vorteilhaft, dass ich VBA Code benutze, aber es scheint ja keine andere Möglichkeit zu geben...


----------

